# Poodle toe nails in show ring



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I see tht akc requires for creams and whites to have black or self colored nails. Self colored is white, correct? Dreamer has yellow/gold nails and another akc champion white male I know has the same color nails. Do people paint the nails black in the ring to make the dog more desirable to the judge? I was wondering if it was a common practice and if is was allowed.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm sure people do it, I don't think it is allowed. Just like chalking and dyeing aren't allowed but then if you don't do it, it is hard to compete with those who do.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought you could chalk, but you had to brush it out. I know it seems that a dog has black nails in the ring, and when you see it later on it has white. So they must paint them.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

It's okay for a white or cream to have self colored nails. I've never seen that penalized. I have seen a lot of things, but never painted nails. I wouldn't be surprised if people painted them, although there isn't any reason to.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

hehe, I wonder if glittery pink nails would be penalized! That would be funny to see


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Nails in the ring are usually quite short.... faithful dremmeling (it's a verb - trust me!) is pretty important.

I think one of the very last things that would be noticed is the *color* of the nails. Maybe more of an overall impression of the foot.

Nice feet, bracelets will be up a bit to show them off.

Ugly/flat feet bracelets are left long to cover.



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

